
CloudFlare review: The Real Thing or Marketing Bullshit? - LiveTheDream
http://amix.dk/blog/post/19627
======
aorshan
I have heard very good things about CloudFlare. Also, the hacking group
LulzSec uses CloudFlare on their website and they have gone out of their way
on numerous occasions to point out how much CloudFlare has prevented their
site from being taken down, which says something as there are many hackers out
there that are trying to be the guys that "took down" LulzSec. This article
discusses the issue further: [http://allthingsd.com/20110610/web-security-
start-up-cloudfl...](http://allthingsd.com/20110610/web-security-start-up-
cloudflare-gets-buzz-courtesy-of-lulzsec-hackers/)

